# new kernel, write ntfs, sys freeze[done]

## frank1980

Last week, I upgrade kernel from 2.6.22-r8 to 2.6.24-r2, but today I find I can't write any data in ntfs, if I do, system freeze, and back to old kernel, everything OK.

And if use new kernel, "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of bridge 0000:00:00" shows on screen at the beginning of boot process, old kernel alright.

what's wrong?Last edited by frank1980 on Wed Feb 27, 2008 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jyaan

which are you using? im going to assume gentoo-sources

anyways, 2.6.24 series isnt really the official release right now, id give 2.6.23 a shot (i use that version) and see how it goes, unless you really must have 2.6.24 for some certain hardware (doubtful, since you were using the older one). however, there was the security update a little while ago involving vmsplice(), and if that is related to the ntfs writing, you may not be able to use the newer one for it. at any rate, try it and out and we'll take it from there.

----------

## frank1980

Thanks, yes, I mean gentoo-sources.

I use a same .config file to compile defferent kernel, and use fuse+ntfs-3g to reallize writting ntfs, but just 2.6.24-r2 fail

----------

## jyaan

yea you need to do make menuconfig yourself (by hand). plus, you're skipping all the way from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24, so i wouldnt be surprised if the same .config didnt work. so, just open up two terminal windows, one with the new source, (pointed to by) /usr/src/linux, and the old one should be under /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-r8. so, with two terminals open (one for the new kernel directory, one for the old), run 

```
make menuconfig
```

 in both, and just go through each menu in the old one and select the same settings in the new one. when you're done, just exit the old one (doesnt matter if you save or not; you shouldnt have changed the older), and save the new one. then run 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 in the new kernel's window. then you're guaranteed that the .config for the new kernel will be good, even though it can be a pain going through and selecting everything   :Smile: 

if your new kernel isnt set to /usr/src/linux, do 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 which will list the available kernels, then 

```
 eselect kernel set x
```

 where x is the number of the kernel from the previous command. 

make sure /usr/src/linux is set correctly, too. just run 

```
eselect kernel show
```

 to make sure.

good luck, its pretty easy so there shouldnt be any problems.

----------

## irgu

 *frank1980 wrote:*   

> Last week, I upgrade kernel from 2.6.22-r8 to 2.6.24-r2, but today I find I can't write any data in ntfs, if I do, system freeze, and back to old kernel, everything OK.
> 
> 

 

The ntfs-3g release note says at http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ntfs-3g.devel/418

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks to our Gentoo users and Miklos Szeredi, it was found out recently 
> 
> that the FUSE kernel module used from the FUSE software packages (Gentoo 
> ...

 

----------

## jyaan

bummer... guess youll have to use an older kernel then. just make sure you have a security patched version.

----------

## frank1980

 *irgu wrote:*   

>  *frank1980 wrote:*   Last week, I upgrade kernel from 2.6.22-r8 to 2.6.24-r2, but today I find I can't write any data in ntfs, if I do, system freeze, and back to old kernel, everything OK.
> 
>  
> 
> The ntfs-3g release note says at http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.ntfs-3g.devel/418
> ...

 

In my system, fuse module from fuse package was loaded by modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 file, is that mean fuse module is included by kernel-2.6.24 and does not need load fuse module by autoload file?

----------

## frank1980

Thanks all, it's solved.

Just compile the fuse support in kernel, then the ntfs3g does not depend on sys-fs/fuse any moe.

----------

## irgu

 *frank1980 wrote:*   

> Thanks all, it's solved.
> 
> Just compile the fuse support in kernel, then the ntfs3g does not depend on sys-fs/fuse any moe.

 

Exactly! And the kernel won't hang anymore either  :Smile: 

----------

